# Reveillon - Hora da virada



## Cosmic

Alguien me podría definir con exactitud que se designa con la primera palabra ? . Busqué en muchos lugares de Internet , pero parece haber más de una definición y muchos brasileños parecen desconocerla .

Adicionalmente les dejo la segunda expresión que probablemente tenga un equivalente en español.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Cosmic, não traduzimos réveillon, pelo menos aqui no Brasil.  
O dicionário a define como:
Festa com baile e ceia na véspera do ano-bom.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Reveillon,  es una palabra francesa que se utiliza para describir:
La cena de Nochebuena.
La Cena de fin de año.

No existe en español.


----------



## Cosmic

Justamente , la discordancia que veo entre las dos respuestas es la misma que noté en otros lugares . Evidentemente según de donde o de quien se trate , tiene o no un significado más amplio.


----------



## Vanda

Cosmic, preste atenção que eu sou brasileira e respondi pelo português brasileiro e Marcos é espanhol. Réveillon no Brasil é a comemoração da passagem de ano, incluindo baile, ceia, ou não. Chamamos a comemoração de réveillon assim como, por exemplo, chamamos de Natal à comemoração do dia 25/12.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En español reveillon se dice cotillón.

Quizás no entendí bien la pregunta.

Obrigado.


----------



## Cosmic

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. No conocía ese uso de la palabra cotillón .


----------



## Tomby

marcoszorrilla said:


> Reveillon, es una palabra francesa que se utiliza para describir:
> La cena de Nochebuena.
> La Cena de fin de año.
> No existe en español.


Creo que "reveillon" se refiere a la fiesta (cena, baile, etc.) de Nochevieja [Cena de fin de año]. El jolgorio, disfraces, confetis, etc. pienso que es el "cotillón". Creo que en la zona de Madrid también se llama así a la fiesta de la noche de los Reyes Magos (5 de enero), aunque también he oído que dicha fiesta es conocida como el "Roscón de Reyes".
La Consoada [Ceia de Natal em Portugal] es la "Cena de Nochebuena" en España.
Feliz Ano 2007!


----------



## Cosmic

Tombatossals said:


> Creo que "reveillon" se refiere a la fiesta (cena, baile, etc.) de Nochevieja [Cena de fin de año]. El jolgorio, disfraces, confetis, etc. pienso que es el "cotillón". Creo que en la zona de Madrid también se llama así a la fiesta de la noche de los Reyes Magos (5 de enero), aunque también he oído que dicha fiesta es conocida como el "Roscón de Reyes".
> La Consoada [Ceia de Natal em Portugal] es la "Cena de Nochebuena" en España.
> Feliz Ano 2007!



En Argentina , cotillón es lo que estás describiendo , por eso me resultó extraña la palabra aplicada a la fiesta y no a los elementos que en ella se usan.

Feliz año también para todos los integrantes del foro. ! (ojo que el tuyo dice feliz "ano ", lo cual no conforma una frase muy feliz , precisamente )


----------



## nusa

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros Tombaltossals y Cosmic, lo que creo, es que la mayoria de las personas han aplicado el termino "cotillón" para la fiesta; como cuando dicen:
- Despues de tomar las uvas me voy al cotillón de "tal" discoteca... ( no refiriendose a confetis, ni nada de esos objetos), sino la festa en sí.

En cuanto a la Noche de Reyes pienso que es más de lo mismo, ultimamente se oye decir cotillón de Reyes, pero no es así. Fiesta del Roscón de Reyes, tampoco es; Es Noche de Reyes en la que sueles acabar desayunando un chocolate calentito con Roscón de Reyes (dulce que particularmente me encanta, y que, los que se hacen aquí no tienen pasas, ni judía, como creo que son los de Portugal).

Feliz 2007!  (Así queda mejor, je, je..)

P.Droposito para el nuevo año...Tengo que empezar a escribir en portugues.


----------



## asmborges

En Brasil, Reveillon significa Noche Vieja. Y punto! Sin mucha comedura de coco.


----------



## Tomby

nusa said:


> Feliz 2007! (Así queda mejor, je, je..)
> 
> P.Droposito para el nuevo año...Tengo que empezar a escribir en portugues.


 
Quería desear "Feliz Año 2007" en portugués, pero como hace un tiempo que no entraba en el foro no encuentro la forma de "editar" la frase. No sé si se me ha olvidado o han suprimido tal opción.
Sea como fuere, ¡FELIZ *AÑO* 2007 para todos los foristas del WRF!


----------



## nicalone19

Oi gente! uma pergunta, posso dizer *Feliz Reveillon ou é somente Reveillon ou feliz ano-novo?*


----------



## patriota

"Feliz ano novo!"


----------



## Mangato

Posso segurar que meus vizinhos portugueses também dizem reveillon a festa da virada do ano. Eu mesmo vou passar lá.

sugestões


----------



## Xangoo

Reveillon, en Francia, es una cena y posible fiesta en las vísperas de Navidad y Año Nuevo. En Brasil, es la fiesta del cambio de año...
Es un término francés proveniente de la palabra "réveil" (despertar), ya que en esta fiesta implica el mantenerse despierto hasta altas horas de la noche.

Hora da virada: en un traducción literal: hora del cambio. Hace referencia al cambio de año, a las 00:00:00 del 31/12 - 01/01


----------



## Xangoo

nicalone19 said:


> Oi gente! uma pergunta, posso dizer *Feliz Reveillon ou é somente Reveillon ou feliz ano-novo?*



Reveillon é a festa, você tem que dizer: Feliz Ano-Novo...


----------



## Tomby

Xangoo said:


> Reveillon é a festa, você tem que dizer: Feliz Ano-Nôvo...


Xangoo, bem-vindo ao fórum! 
Tem certeza que no Brasil "Ano Novo" se escreve dessa maneira?: Feliz Ano-Nôvo. 
¡Feliz Ano 2009! 
TT.


----------



## nicalone19

nossa gente obrigado pela suas repostas. Feliz ano-novo!


----------



## Vanda

Confirmando: Feliz Ano Novo!


----------



## chechito1976

Hola Cosmic,
Ya tengo dos años estudiando portugués y viendo el canal O'Globo (para conocer y entender las expresiones brasileñas), y te puedo decir lo que significa cada una de esos términos en palabras simples:

Reveillon: fiesta de fin de año (sea como sea que se celebre)
Hora da virada: momento en que cambiamos de año
Saludos,

cechito1976


----------

